# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مدرسة العمداء الدولية بعجمان

## ursoul

:SalamAlikom: 

حبيت استفسر اذا حد عنده فكرة عن هاي المدرسه لاني اليوم سجلتهم فيها يعني من خلال مقابلتي مع مدير المدرسه حبيت المدرسه بس طبعا 

يوم يكون من واقع تجربة غير ؟؟

حد عنده فكرة

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## رؤى11

المدير جدا لطيف ومتعاون ولكن المدرسه جدا مستهتره بمواد اللغه العربيه 
صديقتي راحت عندهم قابلت خبرتها 13 سنه واكثر من 25 دوره 000000000000 ما اخذوها لماذا؟

لما استفسرت من ناس بيعرفوا في خبايا المدرسه عرفت ان المدرسه تعين معلمات لغه عربيه براتب 1700 درهم ما عندهم خبره او تخصصات قديمه فلسفه واقتصاد او ناس جايين جدد على الامارات وبيرضوا بأي شي
الان برأيك هل المعلمه الي عندها خبره ممكن ترضى بهذا الر اتب؟ أترك للك عزيزتي الاجابه

----------


## dxb_tootaa

هلا والله 

المدرسه واااايد اوكي والميره واااايد زين او ايساااعد والصلن عمومن نحن في الخااااصه المواااد العربي والدين ناااخذ سبشل ..... 
......نحن عندنا فر في دبي انا كنت ابا ادخلها بس مخطلت 
بس ربيعتيه فيها وااااايد كااانت تمدحها بس الحمدالله اتخرجناااا

----------


## ursoul

> المدير جدا لطيف ومتعاون ولكن المدرسه جدا مستهتره بمواد اللغه العربيه 
> صديقتي راحت عندهم قابلت خبرتها 13 سنه واكثر من 25 دوره 000000000000 ما اخذوها لماذا؟
> 
> لما استفسرت من ناس بيعرفوا في خبايا المدرسه عرفت ان المدرسه تعين معلمات لغه عربيه براتب 1700 درهم ما عندهم خبره او تخصصات قديمه فلسفه واقتصاد او ناس جايين جدد على الامارات وبيرضوا بأي شي
> الان برأيك هل المعلمه الي عندها خبره ممكن ترضى بهذا الر اتب؟ أترك للك عزيزتي الاجابه


احترت والله ومابقى عن الدوام المدرسي شيء وانا دفعت رسوم التسجيل ؟؟

----------


## ursoul

> هلا والله 
> 
> المدرسه واااايد اوكي والميره واااايد زين او ايساااعد والصلن عمومن نحن في الخااااصه المواااد العربي والدين ناااخذ سبشل ..... 
> ......نحن عندنا فر في دبي انا كنت ابا ادخلها بس مخطلت 
> بس ربيعتيه فيها وااااايد كااانت تمدحها بس الحمدالله اتخرجناااا


مبروك على التخرج بس كلميني اكثر عن المدرسه استفسري اكثر تراني وايد محتارة

----------


## ursoul

خواتي الله يخليكم بغيت رد شافي وصريح بسرعه

----------


## *أم شهد*

انا سرت المدرسه فرع عجمان وسجلت بنتي كي جي 1 بـ 13510 درهم ،،، ماعرف اتمشيت في المدرسه كلها وجفت الصفوف وارتحت واسلوب الموظفات كان جدا محترم ،،، انا سجلت بنتي من كثر ما سمعت عن المدرسه انها وااايد زينه ،،، الشي الوحيد اللي ما عيبني هو طريقه الدفع والمبلغ بعد احس وايد على كي جي صدق ارخص من دبي بس بعد الله يعينا بعدين

----------


## أم الشـيوخ

الغالية .. انا مدخلة ولدي هالمدرسة .. وولد اختييه وبنت اخويه بعد ... تبين الصراااحه انا واايد حبتتها .. وولدي صدق تعلم .. سواء الانجليزي ولا العربي ولا التربية الاسلامية .. ولدي كي جي 1 .. وحافظ السور القصيرة ويعرف كل الحروف بالعربي والاتجليزي كتابة وقراءة (ما شاء الله علييه ربي يحفظه) .. وصدق اتحسين انه المدرسه فيها اهتمااام بالصغارية .. حتى لو غاب الولد يوم يتصلون فيج من المدرسة يتخبرون عن سبب الغيااب .. والله دخلي عيالج وانتي مغمضة ..

----------


## *أم شهد*

تسلمين أم الشيوخ على الرد الشافي

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------


## ام موزوو

أنا سجلت ولدي كي جي 1 سرت للمدرسه وارتحتلها وارتحت للمدرسات حتى الباص حسيت المشرفون عليه حريصات.بس بعد ما اقدر احكم لان صارله مداوم 4ايام وانشالله بشوف مستواه وبخبركم

----------


## بنااتي حيااتي

بناتي وحدة جريد ون والثانية كي جي ون دخلتهم السنة وان شالله تكون المدرسة ممتازة خصوصا مع هالغلاء

الحلو بنتي يصفها 12 طالب بس وانا بعرف معلمة بتشتغل فيها هي صديقتي بتقولي اي صف ما بيزيد عدد الطلاب عن 20 طالب يعني فيه تركيز عالطلبة

بناتي منهج امريكي وحدة مدرستها من جنوب افريقيا والثانية باكستانية بس لهجة امريكية يعني ان شالله بيكسبوا اللغة بسرعة حتى صاحبتي مدحتلي المدرسة والاهتمام بالعربي والدين مع انو ما الها مصلحة وهي خريجة جامعية تدرس ما جستير

----------


## مواليد2010

للرفع

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

هية اسمع عن المدرسة ووووووايد زين

----------

